# anyone heard about syd labs from australia?



## bigmark3d (Feb 11, 2004)

has anyone heard about this, cause I was thinking of buying their line of products. If u have heard of it plz tell me the quality.


----------



## war nerve (Feb 11, 2004)

from what I understand they have quality products...they used to be Jurox


----------



## jsjs24 (Feb 11, 2004)

war nerve is correct and I hear good things about them too. Imo anything from Australia should be good. They are well known for good gear.


----------



## bigmark3d (Feb 11, 2004)

awesome guys, i am going to get their eq, winny, test prop, test cyp, and their primo. I have only heard good things also. Its not badly priced at all. So wish me good luck. I will report on how it is, even though i wont start it for a couple weeks.


----------



## tee (Feb 11, 2004)

Good luck Mark!


----------



## sykeadelic (Feb 11, 2004)

Keep us upadated on how you like it


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 12, 2004)

*Mixed reviews*

I've heard a lot of mixed reviews. Like this one...
http://www.anabolex.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=112433


----------



## cbr929 (Feb 12, 2004)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> I've heard a lot of mixed reviews. Like this one...
> http://www.anabolex.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=112433


I've heard this also ever since they changed over from Jurox


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 12, 2004)

Here is another one. Check out DangerousGround's opinion 7th from the top.

http://www.superiormuscle.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6702&highlight=syd+group


For anyone that doesn't know DangerousGround is an administrator and MOD on many boards. He's been in this game a long time and speaks from experience as opposed to cited studies.


----------



## bigmark3d (Feb 12, 2004)

well guys i took my chances. Alot of people say its good but its painful, and some say that their primo tested out to having nothing in it. As of right now i ordered the qv enthate, and the syd eq. so half and half lets see how it goes. I will post pics once i receive them. Alot of people also say it doesnt matter what brand u get it from as long as your source is 110% full proof. This guy said he gets it straight from the lab in mexico, but I guess i have no proof that he actually does. Once again I hope for the best.


----------



## bigmark3d (Feb 12, 2004)

wow the number of mixed opinions is crazy. but alot of people do say it hurts, but its dosed right. well bring the pain on, i wil just have to work thourgh it, shit its gonna hurt. lol


----------



## bigmark3d (Feb 12, 2004)

here is a pic of the suprimo i wa talking about 
http://www.superiormuscle.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10737

there was a post that it tested out to have no primo in it? 
And reviews?


----------



## bigmark3d (Feb 12, 2004)

alright here is the lab report, and its pretty recent. good thing i didnt order the primo. http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?threadid=213053

is schreing primo usually legit? or is there a lot of fakes of that also?


----------



## cbr929 (Feb 12, 2004)

I saw a lab report that had shering primo tested at about half the labled dose QGL has awesome primo it tested ou to 123mg/ml when it was labeled 100mg/ml


----------



## bigmark3d (Feb 12, 2004)

i just hope their eq is legit


----------



## bigmark3d (Feb 12, 2004)

ok well i tracked down their site and i think that suprimo 100 is a rip off primo (what else is new) because its not even listed on their site. check this out http://www.australiananabolic.com./
all of the rest looks legit. Maybe thats why its hard to find a pic of the suprimo 100.


----------



## bigmark3d (Feb 12, 2004)

well i just found out that syd labs primo is suppose to be legit from mexico in 100mg/ml, but he said its not suppose to be out till July. Any reason why my source has it, or u think its a fake? and why would syd labs only make fake primo and everything else legit? the suprimo is pricey, so its not to good to be true. I would love some insight. Sorry I ask a lot of questions, hope u guys dont mind.
Thanks


----------



## pigmeat (Mar 11, 2004)

I ran sydgroup cyp for half of my cycle, and 3cc straight in the quad gave me no pain.Zero! Now the other half i ran QV,and...well a diff story. I know it was real, but i never had any test as painless. Got my vote for fav test!


----------



## Pitbull (Apr 5, 2004)

I have seen lab reports where it tested out great and others that said there was no active ingredient in it.....I have used the eq and cyp and though I did gain some, it wasent dosed properly IMO....


----------



## stevenb (Apr 6, 2004)

eq winstrol are legit. Had good results..


----------

